# A FreeBSD 8 question



## sossego (Oct 3, 2009)

Personal opinion. How is the USB stack and plugin with the new release? Any special configuration needed?


----------



## aragon (Oct 3, 2009)

Pretty awesome I'd say.  No special configuration needed.


----------



## vermaden (Oct 3, 2009)

... and you can unplug mounted pendrives anytime you want and no crash


----------

